# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  PSA-Verdopplungszeit durch Granatapfelsaft = 5 Jahre

## HWLPORTA

Liebe Mitstreiter,

Aus einem Schreiben des bekannten amerikanischen Prostata-Experten Dr.Steven Strum über die Wirkung von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln (NEM) zur Reduzierung von PCa-Krebszellen beim Menschen lassen sich interessante Neuheiten entnehmen. Er schreibt u.a., daß er nach seinen jahrzehntelangen Erfahrungen der Meinung sei, den NEM würde zu viel Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. Sie sollten nur als Ergänzung von solchen Behandlungen gesehen werden, deren Einsatz gegen PCa bewiesen sei. Aus den verfügbaren Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln, die den größten Einfluss auf die Behandlung von PCa beim Menschen und auf seine gesamte innere medizinische Gesundheit zu haben scheinen, würde er jedoch einige auswählen und nennt von insgesamt 10 der jeweiligen Krankheitsform anzupassenden Wirkstoffen neben Vitamin D3 und Omega-3-Fettsäuren an vierter Stelle den Granatapfelsaft zur Verlängerung der PSA-Verdopplungszeit.

Diese Beurteilung von Granatapfelsaft durch Dr. Strum wird durch eine neue amerikanische Studie in ein anderes Licht gerückt. Hierüber wurde auf der letzten Jahrestagung der American Urology Association (AUA) berichtet. Es handelte sich um die Fortschreibung einer Langzeitstudie von Allen Pantuck et al. über die Verlängerung der PSAdt bei PCa-Patienten mit Rezidiv. In der seit Jahren bekannten und diskutierten Untersuchung hatten 48 PC-Patienten, die nach erfolgter Operation oder Bestrahlung wieder steigende PSA-Werte aufwiesen, neben konventioneller Weiterbehandlung täglich etwa 240 ml Granatapfelsaft (aus Konzentrat verdünnt) erhalten. Bei den Patienten, die nach Studienende mit Granatapfelsaft konsequent weitergemacht hatten, zeigte sich nach der 6jährigen Nachbeobachtungszeit eine Verlängerung der PSA-Verdopplungszeit auf 60 Monate (!). Der mittlere PSA-Anstieg sank um 60%. Die Ergebnisse legen nahe, daß bei richtiger Dosierung der wirksamen Polyphenole im Granatapfelsaft und guter Bioverfügbarkeit (durch z.B. Lebendfermentierung) das Wachstum von PCa tatsächlich wirksam verlangsamt werden kann. Als Folgerung hieraus hofft der Sprecher der AUA, Dr. Christian Ameling, daß sich künftig sogar Hinweise auf eine vorbeugende Wirkung von Granatapfelsaft auf die Ausbildung von PCa, somit zur Prävention finden lassen. (siehe auch bps-Homepage unter Medizinisches - Ernährung - Granatapfelsaft hält Krebs in Schach und J Urol Suppl. 2009; 181, 4, Abstract 828). 

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## poliol

Liebe Mitstreiter,
der Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes nach meiner OP ist ja nun ziemlich rasant .
Urologen in Spanien ,Deutschland und auch Martiniklinik haben mir Abwarten
empfohlen . Da ein systemisches Rezidiv eher wahrscheinlicher ist als ein lokales,
stehe ich einer Bestrahlung immer noch sehr negativ gegenüber .
Nun habe ich seit 4 Wochen meine Ernährung etwas umgestellt und nehme täglich
4 Esslöffel Granatapfelsft von Dr.Jacobs.
Der 1. PSA Wert nach dieser kleinen Aktion zeigt " Stillstand "
Nachdem meine Freude etwas abgeklungen ist kommt nun meine Frage .
Habe ich das dem Granatapfelsaft zu verdanken ?
Oder sagt Ihr Spezialisten.......solche Schwankungen sind normal , die Enttäuschung wird in 4 Wochen kommen ?
Gruß Poliol

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> der Wiederanstieg des PSA-Wertes nach meiner OP ist ja nun ziemlich rasant .
> Urologen in Spanien ,Deutschland und auch Martiniklinik haben mir Abwarten
> empfohlen . Da ein systemisches Rezidiv eher wahrscheinlicher ist als ein lokales,
> stehe ich einer Bestrahlung immer noch sehr negativ gegenüber .
> Nun habe ich seit 4 Wochen meine Ernährung etwas umgestellt und nehme täglich
> 4 Esslöffel Granatapfelsft von Dr.Jacobs.
> Der 1. PSA Wert nach dieser kleinen Aktion zeigt " Stillstand "
> Nachdem meine Freude etwas abgeklungen ist kommt nun meine Frage .
> ...


Hallo Poliol.

Nach Rückfrage bei einem Granatapfelspezialisten gibt es tatsächlich Fälle, bei denen das Konzentrat in kurzer Zeit hervorragend anschlägt und bei anderen zu einer PSA-Stabilisierung geführt hat. Das Thema ist somit nicht "normal". Ich würde noch im Abstand von 2 Wochen 2 weitere PSA-Messungen unter den bekannten Bedingungen (gleiches Labor etc.) machen lassen und aus der PSAdt der drei Werte meine Schlüsse ziehen.

Auch für eine Bestrahlung wäre das Granatapfel-Elixier eine sehr sinnvolle Vorbereitung gegen die Apoptoseresistenz der Krebszellen unter Bestrahlung.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

----------


## herbertina

> Hallo Poliol.
> 
> Nach Rückfrage bei einem Granatapfelspezialisten gibt es tatsächlich Fälle, bei denen das Konzentrat in kurzer Zeit hervorragend anschlägt und bei anderen zu einer PSA-Stabilisierung geführt hat. Das Thema ist somit nicht "normal". Ich würde noch im Abstand von 2 Wochen 2 weitere PSA-Messungen unter den bekannten Bedingungen (gleiches Labor etc.) machen lassen und aus der PSAdt der drei Werte meine Schlüsse ziehen.
> 
> Auch für eine Bestrahlung wäre das Granatapfel-Elixier eine sehr sinnvolle Vorbereitung gegen die Apoptoseresistenz der Krebszellen unter Bestrahlung.
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> HWL


Hallo HWL,was hat der" Granatapfelspezialist" Dr.Jacobs im Einzenen gesagt ?

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Hallo HWL,was hat der" Granatapfelspezialist" Dr.Jacobs im Einzenen gesagt ?


Hallo Herbertina,

Alles, außer Zeilen 2,5 - 6.

Gruß
HWL

----------


## poliol

Hallo HWL ,
danke für die Antwort,ich werde meinen PSA Wert wieder in 4 Wochen messen lassen.
Gruß Poliol

----------


## Anonymous1

> ....ich nehme jetzt täglich 4 Esslöffel Granatapfelsaft von Dr.Jacobs....


Wenn ich mich recht an zurückliegende Diskussionen erinnere, war es doch so, dass dem Saft relativ wenig Wirkung für die Progressionshemmung des PCa zugetraut wurde, sondern mehr dem Konzentrat. Erinnere ich mich falsch?

----------


## Pinguin

> Wenn ich mich recht an zurückliegende Diskussionen erinnere, war es doch so, dass dem Saft relativ wenig Wirkung für die Progressionshemmung des PCa zugetraut wurde, sondern mehr dem Konzentrat. Erinnere ich mich falsch?




Das ist richtig, wobei die Menge von 4 Esslöffeln täglich wohl eine individuelle Menge sein dürfte. Ich habe es täglich bei einem Esslöffel belassen. Wenn meine Vorräte an frischen Granatäpfeln erschöpft sind und auch die Erntesaison vorüber ist, werde ich wieder auf das Elixier zurückkommen und dann auch auf 2 Esslöffel täglich erhöhen.

----------


## Frank.S.

Hallo zusammen,
bin neu hier und verfolge u.a. die Nahrungsergänzungsmitteldiskussionen mit großem Interesse. Dazu wollte ich euch meine persönlichen Erfahrungen damit mitteilen:
Betreibe seit  10 Monaten active surveillance. Vor drei Monaten hatte ich einen PSA-Wert  von 7,1. seit der Zeit nehme ich täglich 2 EL Granatapfelelixier, täglich ca. 400 ml Grüntee und, naja, täglich a Viertele Rotwein. Jetzt, nach 3 Monaten ergab die erneute PSA-Bestimmung einen Wert von 3,9. Nehme mal an, dass der enorme Rückgang durch die Granatäpfel kommt. Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen?
Gruss Frank

----------


## HWLPORTA

> Betreibe seit 10 Monaten active surveillance. Vor drei Monaten hatte ich einen PSA-Wert von 7,1. seit der Zeit nehme ich täglich 2 EL Granatapfelelixier, täglich ca. 400 ml Grüntee und, naja, täglich a Viertele Rotwein. Jetzt, nach 3 Monaten ergab die erneute PSA-Bestimmung einen Wert von 3,9. Nehme mal an, dass der enorme Rückgang durch die Granatäpfel kommt. Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen?


Hallo Frank,
es gibt eine große Anzahl ähnlicher Erfahrungen, d.h. daß die Einnahme von Granatapfelkonzentrat (= -elixier) oder gefriergetrocknetem, voll-fermentiertem Granatapfelpulver in Kapselform (GranaProstan) PSA-Reduktionen oder annähernd konstante Werte zeigten. Nach bisherigen Studien in USA ist dies bei rund 80% der PCa-Betroffenen der Fall. Ich habe nachstehend eine ältere Mitteilung zu diesem Thema beigefügt.

Ob diese PSA-Reduktion und dadurch praktisch die Verlängerung der PSA-Verdopplungzeit allein auf die Granatapfel-Wirkstoffe zurückzuführen sind, kann man z.Zt. nicht sagen. Denn - wie bei Dir Grüntee und Resveratrol im Rotwein - werden parallel dazu fast immer ein oder mehrere weitere Nahrungsergänzungsmittel eingenommen, z.B. Lycopin, Tomatenpulver, Modifiziertes Citrus Pektin (MCP), Grüntee, Terazosin, Avodart, Selen, Bor, Vitamin D o.dgl., sodaß eine klare Zuordnung nicht möglich ist. Auf jeden Fall allerdings wirkt der konzentrierte Granatapfelsaft, u.a. wegen seines extrem hohen Polyphenolgehaltes (30.000 mg/L) und der weiteren Zusätze mit Sicherheit als Wachstumshemmstoff, wie nachstehender Bericht zeigt. 

Ich selbst betreibe seit 6 Jahren Active Surveillance (AS) und habe meinen PSA seit dieser Zeit durch Einnahme obiger Stoffe, hauptsächlich aber durch Granatapfelkonzentrat/GranaProstan von PSA 6.1 ng/ml (2003) über PSA 4 - 5 (2005) auf nunmehr PSA 3-4 ng/ml absenken und praktisch konstant halten können, dies bei einem nicht ungefährlichen GS 3+4=7/IIb.

Freundliche Grüße
HWL

__________________________________________________  ___________
Zitat:

In einer nicht placebokontrollierten Phase-II-Studie an 48 Patienten mit Prostatakrebs verlängerte Granatapfelsaft den Zeitraum, in dem sich der PSA-Wert verdoppelte um die fast vierfache Zeit. 

In this 2-year, phase II trial, 48 low-risk (Gleason sum ≤ 8, PSA ≤ 5.0 ng/mL at entry) were given 8 oz of pomegranate juice to drink a day (treatment), observed Dr. Messing. Results showed that PSADT improved in 82.5% of patients, with a mean baseline PSADT of 15 ± 11.1 months that increased to 37 ± 53 months by the end of the study (p=0.0001). 
Interestingly, the effects of extracts of serum taken from patients both before and during treatment were tested on LNCaP cells. The researchers reported a 12% decrease in proliferation (p<0.005) and an increase in apoptosis of 17.5% (p<0.0005) with the serum taken during treatment.

Das bedeutet:
Während im Vorfeld der Studie die durchschnittliche Verdopplungszet der Patienten bei 15 Monaten lag, verlängerte in der Studie der tägliche Konsum von 240 ml Granatapfelsaft (aus Konzentrat, 570 mg pro Portion) die Spanne auf 53 Monate. Dies sei zwar keine Heilung, der Saft habe aber offenbar großen Einfluß auf das Tumorwachstum. Im Patientenversuch hemmte das Serum der Patienten das Wachstum von PCa-Zellen um 12% und erhöhte dessen Apoptose um 17%. Das Stickoxid (NO) im Serum stieg um 23% an. Das Getränk wirkte bei über 80% der 48 Teilnehmer. Eine reine Maskierung des PSA-Wertes sei sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn bei gesunden Männern ohne Prostatakrebs hatte Granatapfelsaft keinen Einfluß auf den PSA-Wert. (Zur Klärung dieser Frage (einer Maskierung des PSA-Wertes) wurde in USA eine gesonderte pharmakokinetische Studie durchgeführt, die diesen Effekt ausschloss).

Die obengenannte Studie wird seit dem Jahr 2006 in einer randomisierten, doppelblinden, placebokontrollierten Phase-III-Studie und in mehreren US-Kliniken fortgesetzt. Die bisherigen Ergebnisse sind ähnlich positiv. Die Studie endet 2010.

In einer weiteren Studie hemmte ein besonderes, gefriergetrocknetes Granatapfelextrakt effektiv das Wachstum auch von hochaggressiven PC3-Prostatakrebszellen. Bei Mäusen zeigten sich diese Effekte in vivo bereit bei einer Menge, die einem bei Menschen üblichen Verzehr entspricht: der PSA-Wert sank deutlich, die Prostatakarzinome wuchsen signifikant langsamer als in der Kontrollgruppe und die mittlere Überlebenszeit verlängerte sich um 50%.

Quelle: Erfahrungsheilkunde  Orthomolekulare Medizin  Nr. 8/2007 und PSA-Rising prostate cancer activist news, July 2006

Zitatende

----------


## Pierrot

> ......
> Betreibe seit 10 Monaten active surveillance. Vor drei Monaten hatte ich einen PSA-Wert von 7,1. seit der Zeit nehme ich täglich 2 EL Granatapfelelixier, täglich ca. 400 ml Grüntee und, naja, täglich a Viertele Rotwein. Jetzt, nach 3 Monaten ergab die erneute PSA-Bestimmung einen Wert von 3,9. Nehme mal an, dass der enorme Rückgang durch die Granatäpfel kommt. Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen?
> Gruss Frank


Es wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie sich der PSA-Wert in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat. Vielleicht waren ja die die 7.1 ein einmaliger Ausreisser nach oben, was auf eine Entzündung hinweisen würde.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Frank.S.

> Es wäre natürlich interessant zu wissen, wie sich der PSA-Wert in den letzten Jahren entwickelt hat. Vielleicht waren ja die die 7.1 ein einmaliger Ausreisser nach oben, was auf eine Entzündung hinweisen würde.
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot


Ja, hatte verdrängt / vergessen, dass der PSA  vor 10 Monaten schon mal bei nur 5.3 war. Die Jahre davor dümpelter er zwischen 5 und 6. Wenn man dann den Wert von 7.1 als Ausreisser werten würde, ist der Rückgang nicht so dramatisch, aber immerhin trotzdem noch erfreulich. 
Gruss Frank

----------


## goedeke

Hello !

Ist zwar ne alte Kiste, möchte den Thread aber trotzdem noch mal hochholen.

Gibt es von Euch irgendwelche Langzeiterfahrungen, bezüglich Granatapfel Elixier bzw. Grana Prostan.

Habe vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls Elixier und anschließend Grana Prostan genommen und habe ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht oder bilde es mir nur ein.

Bevor ich nun nochmals mit dem Granatapfel beginne, würde mich eine Bewertung Eurer Beobachtungen wirklich interessieren.

Gruß  goedeke

----------


## Hvielemi

> Habe vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls Elixier und anschließend Grana Prostan genommen und habe ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht oder bilde es mir nur ein.


Hello Goedeke

Du hast eine AHT bekommen, die den PSA von weit über 100 ng/ml 
auf den Nadir von 0.07 ng/ml im März 2013 drückte. 
Danach ergab sich innert dreier Monate eine Verdoppelung, 
dann innert sechs Monate erneut 0.07 ng/ml im Dezember 2013. 

- War es die zweite Jahreshälfte 2013, in der Du dich mit Granatapfelprodukten therapiert hattest?
- Hast Du seither wieder einen ähnlichen PSA-Anstieg?
- Was spräche in diesem Falle dagegen, es erneut mit Granatapfel zu versuchen?

Hast Du aber einen heftigeren Anstieg, wäre das Anlass, 
die Sache näher mit dem Urologen oder Onkologen zu untersuchen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## goedeke

Tabelle - Verlauf
*06.06.2011*
*PSA 145,50 ng/ml*


*05.07.2011*
*PSA 184,0 ng/ml*


10.10.2011
PSA   74,04
Test.  8,01mg/dl

19.12.2011
PSA     2,89
Test.  0,19 mg/dl

03.04.2012
PSA     0,96
Test.  0,11

27.06.2012
PSA     0,74
Test.  0,10

28.09.2012
PSA     0,46
Test.  0,11

19.12.2012
PSA     0,42
Test.  0,09

22.03.2013
PSA     0,52
Test.  0,07

26.06.2013
PSA     0,77
Test.  0,14

23.09.2013
PSA     0,75
Test.  0,09

30.12.2013
PSA     1,21
Test.  0,07

20.02.2014
PSA     1,02
Test.<0,03

24.03.2014
PSA     1,10
Test.  0,06

22.04.2014
PSA     1,03
Test.<0,03

23.06.2014
PSA     1,31
Test.<0,03

12.08.2014
PSA     1,38
Test.<0,03







So sieht das im Detail aus.

Ich habe leider keinerlei Aufzeichnungen wann ich was genommen habe. Ich habe auch mehrere Mittelchen parallel genommen - Tee aus Papaya Blätter und Stängel - Papaya im Mixer inkl. Kerne püriert und mit Yoghurt 2x tägl. genommen - jeder Portion etwa 3g Curcuma mit schw. Pfeffer versetzt, da zu gegeben. Genau so mit Äpfel, inkl. Schale und Kerne + Bio Zitronen mit Schale und Kernen. 

Tee 2x tägl. vom kleinblütigen Weidenröslein, wechselweise zwischendurch, Löwenzahn Tee, Blätter und Blüten Mix.  

Mich hätte halt interessiert, wie die Verläufe mit Granatapfel Produkten im Langzeittest gewesen sind. Da geht es mir nicht um wissenschaftliche Grundlagen, sondern um das persönliche gefühlte Empfinden jedes Einzelnen.

Na vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand, Gruß  goedeke

----------


## goedeke

Leider kein Feedback bekommen.

Na ja was soll's, sehe ein, war eine dumme Frage.

----------

